# How to stop glue bottle from clogging



## Tropical (Nov 15, 2004)

Ok, I am my wits end with the Hot Stuff glue I am using.  For the first couple of days I had no problem digging out the residual glue from the bottle tip.  But now.... I used to use a needle to open up the hole... kinda shove the needle down but the fear of stabbing myself with the needle compounded with the fact that I now need a vice to press the needle in the tip is making things considerably harder.  Is there any way of preventing the hole from clogging up the spout?  I think I read somewhere that you can put a pin or something in the hole of your glue bottle but I wasn't sure if this applied to regular carpenter's glue or to these fast drying, CA, glue as well.  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  I am running out of bottle spout to cut off!


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 15, 2004)

The problem stems from the tiny amount of glue that stays in the tip when you close it due to surface tension.  I deal with it by turning the bottle upright, taking a piece of paper towel and squeezing the bottle until air pressure forces the to the top of the tip and it is wicked out by the paper towel.  I've had no problems since I started doing this. [8D]


----------



## Travlr7 (Nov 15, 2004)

Evenin" Lou

I was going to say the same thing.

The reason I make sure that the tip is covered with a rag or paper towel is that I don't want spray to get on me.[]

Bruce[]


----------



## low_48 (Nov 15, 2004)

I never put the cap on. If you want to put the cap on, lightly rap the bottom of the bottle on the bench. Wait a couple of minutes and any remaining glue will settle back into the bottle. To check, lightly squeeze the bottle and you should hear air moving in and out. Then put the cap on.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 15, 2004)

I must confess...I too am a capless CA user. I never return the cap to the tip, never have a clogged tip, never have a glued cap or pin and when I invert my CA bottle the CA always appears. Do I have to relinquish membership and attend a CA pplicator sensitivity class?
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by Tropical_
> <br />Ok, I am my wits end with the Hot Stuff glue I am using.  For the first couple of days I had no problem digging out the residual glue from the bottle tip.  But now.... I used to use a needle to open up the hole... kinda shove the needle down but the fear of stabbing myself with the needle compounded with the fact that I now need a vice to press the needle in the tip is making things considerably harder.  Is there any way of preventing the hole from clogging up the spout?  I think I read somewhere that you can put a pin or something in the hole of your glue bottle but I wasn't sure if this applied to regular carpenter's glue or to these fast drying, CA, glue as well.  Your thoughts would be greatly appreciated.  I am running out of bottle spout to cut off![!]


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 15, 2004)

I might try leaving the cap off, but the smell of CA makes me [xx(].


----------



## Bill Baumbeck (Nov 15, 2004)

Take the clogged tip and place it in a sealable glass jar containing acetone (an olive jar, for example).  Let the clogged tip sit overnight and the acetone will dissolve the plugged end.

Having extra tips on hand will make life easier.

BB


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />I might try leaving the cap off, but the smell of CA makes me [xx(].


Lou,
I got a quart size pickle jar, looks like a pickle barrel. Don't remember the brand name but they were dill pickles and very good.  But I digress.  

I put two 2oz. bottles of CA glue, thin and thick inside the pickle jar with the lid on.  Leave the caps off.  The pickle jar contains the smell. I only open it when I need one of the bottles of CA and then I sit the lid back on the pickle jar so the smell stays inside.

Never had a clog yet.


----------



## Fred in NC (Nov 15, 2004)

Keeping spare caps around is a good idea . . . that way you can unclug one while you use another one.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 15, 2004)

I use the little rat tail tips and do not plug the hole.  The tail sometimes helps to deliever the glue where I want and in a smaller amount, like a tiny drop or two.  After use I tap the bottle bottom on my bench and give it a little squeez and do not have any problems.

Wayne


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 15, 2004)

I use the tapping method too and fro the most part it does work but I also have the extra tips handy . I like the idea of soaking them in acetone though to clean them , I'm going to have to try that one , it'll save on buying all those extra tips .
Thanks


----------



## thostorey (Nov 16, 2004)

One extra tip per bottle sounds like a good idea. I think I'll save the tips as my bottles are used up, clean them in acetone, and keep them handy.[]


----------



## Mac In Oak Ridge (Nov 16, 2004)

One thing about acetone.  Excellerator is acetone.  I wouldn't take a freshly acetone cleaned tip and put it on a bottle or you may find the whole thing solidifying on you.


----------



## dougle40 (Nov 16, 2004)

Another good way is to store your bottle upside down . That way the air is in the bottom of the bottle and any hardening will take place there and not in the tip .
I've been storing my Polyurethane glue That way for well over a year now and it's still as good as when I first opened the bottle . It says on the bottle that the shelf life is 6 months after the bottle is opened and as you can see , I've extended that by over 100% . 
I've attached a pic to illustrate my storage method .
I hope this is a help to someone .




<br />.


----------



## woodspinner (Nov 16, 2004)

I cut the tip a little deeper to make a larger hole.   Turn it right side up for a second or two and lightly squeeze to clear the tip.   I can not smell my glue unless I am using it and I don't cap.
The only problem I have is glue build up on the outside of the tip.   The build up can be scraped off.

Part of the problem may be your humidity.   CA sets with moisture.

Good turning and be safe
Bill


----------

